# Bass Tuning in F: Assistance Needed In Buying A New Bass Rig



## DirtyD (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey everyone,

So I have a 6 string bass tuned to F, and I'm looking at getting a whole new rig. I'm looking for something that can handle the low tuning itself, but I'm kinda drawn as to what to get exactly.

From looking around, these were my thoughts with underlined links to the Cab and Head.

Cab: AMPEG B410HLF
Ampeg: B Series - B-410HLF

Head: GENZ BENZ GBE750
GBE Series | GENZ BENZ


These were good candidates for me due to the available low frequency qualities on both. 

I'm still new to this concept and learning more all the time, but I might be wrong about my choices. I'm not sure.

If you guys have any suggestions for me, I would appreciate it greatly. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2010)

Budget?


----------



## DirtyD (Sep 28, 2010)

I was thinking around the range I am currently in. $2000 to 2500ish. Like I said, this stuff is all new to me so I'm open to suggestions and comments.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 28, 2010)

I'd go for a two way set-up if possible, where you'll have a single preamp (preferably something solid state or digital), which leads to a crossover to split your signal into two frequency ranges (one highs, the other lows) which you can send to either their own power sections or use a stereo power amp, then run each signal to a different cab, for instance a 4x10 for the highs and a 1x15 or 1x18 for the lows. You certainly have the budget to do it, and do it with some great gear. 

Preamps you should consider:
Buy Tech 21 Sansamp RBI Rackmount Bass Tube Amp Emulator | Solid State Preamps | Musician's Friend
Buy BBE BMAX Solid State Bass Guitar Preamplifier | Solid State Preamps | Musician's Friend
Buy Tech 21 Sansamp PSA1.1 Preamp | Solid State Preamps | Musician's Friend
Buy ISP Technologies Beta Bass Preamplifier | Solid State Preamps | Musician's Friend

Crossovers:
http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.co...XO-2Way-Stereo-3Way-Mono-Crossover?sku=183384
http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/dbx-223XL-Stereo-2WayMono-3Way-Crossover?sku=183507
http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/BBE-MaxX3-2Way-Stereo3Way-Mono-Crossover?sku=180938

Power Amps:
http://www.carvinguitars.com/products/single.php?product=DCM2000L
http://www.carvinguitars.com/products/single.php?product=DCM3000L
http://www.carvinguitars.com/products/single.php?product=DCM3800L

Cabs for Highs:
http://www.avatarspeakers.com/B410 NEO.htm
http://www.avatarspeakers.com/B210 NEO.htm

Cabs for Lows:
The 15" or 18" bass cab with the best low frequency response you can afford.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 29, 2010)

I am probably going to end up posting A LOT in here. This post alone will probably be big, but we will get through it together.

A lot of people will just shit on you and tell you it can't be done. Many bassists, including myself, have proved them wrong. You do not need to have a special rig. You don't not need to have 2,000 solid state watts or 600+ tube watts. If you have the right strings, good cabinets, and a good EQ, you will be okay.

There was a thread not too long ago about a guy who wanted to go a whole octave lower so I will attempt to to ask you the same questions I asked him.

Firstly, let me ask you about your bass. What type of bass do you have? What about your strings? This is one of the most important things about hitting those low tunings. Some people will say it's all about the amp, but you need the right strings or everything you play through will sound like suboctave quiffs.

Now, let's talk about your rig. $2,000 - $2,500 can get you a pretty nice fucking set up. I prefer playing with tubes, but not everyone does. If you want to go solid state, or a mixture, definitely go with a preamp/power amp combo. You can get a lot of power and some nice EQ (and not just for F).

I've played F# through a regular 810. It didn't sound as good as I wanted, but my problem was strings. I switched to Circle K strings and it sounded fucking perfect. My ideal setup would be a 610 and a 215... and maybe an 18" or two. Not everyone wants to carry two cabinets, though.

Ron from Bongripper (boy do I love throwing around Bongripper), tunes to F. He plays through a 610 and a 215.

In all honesty, the Ampeg 410 HLF, or the PN-410 HLF if you can find it, will handle it perfectly. Two of these cabinets together could stand up to most rigs in my opinion. These are fucking amazing cabinets. The 410 HLF are the punchiest and most responsive cabinets Ampeg put out. If I ever wanted to get another 810 to go with the one I have now, I'd probably just get two of these instead. Like I said earlier, I like to go big.

You could also look at the Acme Low B4 cabinet. Here is a quote I said in another thread regarding these cabinets:


> I saw a guy with a pretty serious Acme rig. He had FOUR Acme Low B2 cabinets. A hell of a lot easier to move than most rigs, can handle 1,400-2,000 watts, and really lets you hear the fundamentals of a low B. A lot of reviewers say Acme cabs sound like 18" speakers because they're so punchy.


 
The Genz Benz GBE750 would be just fine for any of the cabinets/rigs mentioned so far, and any rig that people will mention after this post. I would highly recommend getting it if you like it.

What is my point? The set up you are looking at is fucking perfect. If you want, get two of those cabinets. You will seriously fuck a lot of shit up and move A LOT of air. It will be clear, punchy, and have so much low end response. I will say it again, you do not need an expensive rig... just the right rig.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 29, 2010)

OR, if you want to really, REALLY go big, get a rig like Matt (MORS).







4x10, 2x15, 4x12, 2x15, 1x18, Sunn Concert Bass, and 2 Sunn Concert Slaves.

Even though his rig is fucking massive, he knows it's not 100% necessary just to hit the notes he wants. It's not always about size, it's about frequency response. But, hey... if you got, show it off. Why use one cabinet if you have five?

EDIT: Once Skip (knuckle_head) chimes in, listen to everything he says. I knew a good amount about tuning low for a while, but his knowledge of it made me look like a bitch. I learned a lot from him.


----------



## DirtyD (Sep 29, 2010)

I have an ibanez BTB676.

Ibanez.com | Basses | BTB676

From others recommendations and from availability to what I could get, I purchased strings from Rotosound. Other people have done it before, and they told me they were impressed with them.

Ideally, I was just wanting to go with the Ampeg 410 HLF and the GBE750. Would that still be doable? Or would I HAVE to go out of my way for all the extras?

I just want to make sure I'm covering everything possible before I go out and get a rig.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 29, 2010)

Sorry, I have a tendency to ramble without being perfectly clear. That rig would do it. I guarantee it'll be clear and punchy.

I assume you are using the Drop Zones Plus? If I recall correctly, they're .175, .135, .105, .085. Ron was using those for a while (or at least the .175) and was happy with them. He tried a pair of Circle K and never went back. That's the problem with Circle K... and it's a good thing.


----------



## DirtyD (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh no, that actually helped me out a lot, so thank you I appreciate that. 

Indeed I am using Drop Zones Plus! You know your stuff! I have a backup of these strings as well. I assume those are fine too? Haha.

And I might give those a try in the future. I was just looking at the website, and which set would you recommend?

Also, the reason I asked if just that head, cab setup would work is because I have to order this rig right now, I don't have much time to spare. The suggestions the guy before you on here made sense, but I was wondering if it was still possible to just have the original head and cab setup and make it still sound good with the highs and lows. I want to have the lows covered for sure, but I don't want to be able to have no high you know?


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, dude. Those strings would be fine as well as the head and cabinet you chose. There was a four page thread about a guy who wanted to set four string up for EADG (an octave lower). A few of us recommended the 410-HLF.

Check the thread out here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/bass-guitar-discussion/123758-whole-octave-lower-what-guage.html

If you end up trying Circle K strings, it's all going to depend on what sort of tension you like. Some people like their strings to be tight while some people like them floppy. If you shoot Skip an e-mail I guarantee you will end up with a set of strings you love. If you don't, I will buy them from you!

Good luck, dude!


----------



## DirtyD (Sep 29, 2010)

That rig sounds like it will covers the lows, and thats what I was most concerned about. Im sure it will do fine with some higher end stuff too. What the guy suggested above is good too, but I don't have time to spare really, so I hope this is the best choice and can order it asap


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 29, 2010)

I will seriously be surprised if you aren't happy with the rig.

One more quick question, is the bass set up properly? Intonation and all that jazz?


----------



## DirtyD (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm getting a setup really quick here, as soon as i order my rig 

and I think im just gonna go with what you saying
it makes sense, and im ready to get something already haha


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome, dude. Make sure you let us know how it turns out!


----------



## DirtyD (Sep 30, 2010)

I went in and I think I'm gonna get something different now.
I'll post a few rigs in mind in a bit here.


----------



## DirtyD (Sep 30, 2010)

Rig 1: TRAYNOR

Head:
Traynor DynaBass 800H Bass Head
Long & McQuade - Products - Traynor DynaBass 800H Bass Head 
or 
Traynor DynaBass 800HS &#8211; 800-watt w/ Tube/SS Pre
Long & McQuade - Products - Traynor DynaBass 800HS ? 800-watt W/ Tube/SS Pre 

Cab:
Traynor TC810 1600-Watt 8x10 Bass Cabinet
Long & McQuade - Products - Traynor TC810 1600-Watt 8x10 Bass Cabinet

Total Cost: $2100 range










Rig 2: MESA
Head: Mesa Big Block 750 Bass Head - with Overdrive
Long & McQuade - Products - Mesa Boogie Big Block 750 Bass Head - With Overdrive

or

Mesa M9 Carbine 900w Bass Head
Long & McQuade - Products - Mesa Boogie M9 Carbine 900w Bass Head 
or
Mesa M6 Carbine 600w Bass Head
Long & McQuade - Products - Mesa Boogie M6 Carbine 600w Bass Head 

Cab:
Mesa PowerHouse 4x10/1x15 1200w
Long & McQuade - Products - Mesa Boogie PowerHouse 4x10/1x15 1200w 

Total price: $3,000 or a bit less than $3,000 range






Rig 3: GALLIEN-KRUEGER

Head: 
Gallien Krueger Fusion 550 Hybrid Bi-Amp Bass Head
Long & McQuade - Products - Gallien-Krueger Fusion 550 Hybrid Bi-Amp Bass Head 
Cab:
Gallien Krueger 410RBH/4 - 4x10 800 watt 4ohm Bass Cabinet
http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...10RBH_4_-_4x10_800_watt_4ohm_Bass_Cabinet.htm 

Total Price: Just over $2,000 range



I want to put forth a little extra money now because I know that I will end up just wanting something more in the future. Please let me know on your thoughts of all this, I appreciate it.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 30, 2010)

I'd go Mesa myself, but don't get that awful Powerhouse cab. Go with a good 6x10 or 2x15.


----------



## DirtyD (Oct 1, 2010)

Where on the prices on them? haha


----------



## knuckle_head (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd seriously consider the SVT 410 HLF

Linky

Edit - better still build the fEaRB 15/6, or have someone build it for you. It is a cabinet designed specifically for F and F# tunings;

Linky


----------



## DirtyD (Oct 1, 2010)

If I ended up doing that, I would end up buying something again down the road I bet. Thats why I kinda second guessed about it.


----------



## DirtyD (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, and I listed the Mesa Block head under the selection of heads, scratch that. I meant the Pulse 600 is what I saw today, not the block.

Long & McQuade - Products - Mesa Boogie M-Pulse 600 Classic Head


----------

